# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Blood Donation to Reduce RBC?

## Magnum II

I just had a physical exam and my doc was very concerned about my "extremely elevated red blood ceel count". I have been on medication for high blood pressure for some time now...it's under control with meds. The doctor knows I have been on TRT (250 mg of Test Enanthate every week).
His position is that I am in danger of having a stroke with such high RBC counts.

I've been wanting to increase the dose of test to 500 mg/week for a ten-week cycle. I know that donating blood on a regular basis will reduce the RBC level. My question is: will doing so diminish the benefits of the increased test?
I was hoping to bulk up a little and burn some extra fat in preparation for summer.

Any thoughts on this would be helpful.

Mag.

----------


## XNathan

Dont worry about results from test, elevated RBC is serious think and dont underestimate it! You can donate blood without affecting your gains.

Dont walk with more than 52% hematocrite. Iam Gilbert and Iam normaly high in RBC and hematocrite (but low in WBC and trombocytes)... I have to donate my blood to sink, becouse no one wnat my blood with elevated bilirubine  :Frown:

----------


## ecsaaron

> I just had a physical exam and my doc was very concerned about my "extremely elevated red blood ceel count". I have been on medication for high blood pressure for some time now...it's under control with meds. The doctor knows I have been on TRT (250 mg of Test Enanthate every week).
> His position is that I am in danger of having a stroke with such high RBC counts.
> 
> I've been wanting to increase the dose of test to 500 mg/week for a ten-week cycle. I know that donating blood on a regular basis will reduce the RBC level. My question is: will doing so diminish the benefits of the increased test?
> I was hoping to bulk up a little and burn some extra fat in preparation for summer.
> 
> Any thoughts on this would be helpful.
> 
> Mag.


I give every 56 days because I have the same problem.(High rbc)I dont know If it will diminish the test but I would take the stroke thing as a priorty.My doc also keeps an eye on my BP to.He says the test elevates it but so far no bp meds for me.When I do give blood I notice a big difference.Not as tired.Doc says heart doesnt work as hard tryin to pump that thick high rbc blood..hope this helps.I say give and give as often as u can and see if u notice a positive change

----------


## T-MOS

I try to donate before every cycle, or during the cycle, sometimes my pressure has been too high during the cycle for them to take me.

----------


## ni4ni

any problems for the recipent?

----------


## ecsaaron

> any problems for the recipent?


Faster recovery time..just kidding ,I dont know but they have never rejected or said anything to me but i have thought about it.

----------


## ecsaaron

Next time I give blood i"ll ask and post what they say.

----------


## ni4ni

Lmao

----------

